# My shoes wear out faster at the heel.



## OleH (Mar 1, 2013)

The sole wear out faster on the left side of the left heel and on the right side of the right heel. What is that? Is it something I can prevent?
​thanks


----------



## forbritisheyesonly (Feb 21, 2012)

OleH said:


> The sole wear out faster on the left side of the left heel and on the right side of the right heel. What is that? Is it something I can prevent?
> thanks


Can you elaborate? Do you mean the left side of the heel wears down faster than its right on your left shoe and the right side of the heel wears down faster than its left on your right shoe?


----------



## OleH (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, that is what I meant.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

What you describe is normal wear for any person with an average gait. After the corners of the heels wear down a bit, you can have your cobbler install heel taps to help prevent wear:


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I am a heel striker. I wore out the heels on over 100 pairs of New Balance running shoes. I have several pairs of AEs that have had heels replaced twice and the sole is still fine. It has everything to do with your gait and the surfaces you walk on. +1 on heel taps. I finally bought a dozen sets for around $5 on eBay. They have an adhesive that holds them in place while you tap the little nails in.


----------



## forbritisheyesonly (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't really wear out the heels on my shoes that much, unless I'm playing tennis. And I over pronate, so that may be why. I had heel taps for a while but didn't like them. Feel odd. Regardless, OP, try out heel taps on your dress shoes. Also, learning not to drag your feet while walking will lengthen the life of your shoes.


----------



## Essential (Mar 20, 2012)

Would something like this work? 

Are there any detrimental effects to the longevity of the shoe at the risk of making the heels last longer? I'm a bit worried the nail ruining the heel.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
I've been using nylon heel (and sometimes, toe) plates to extend the life of my shoes, for most of my adult life. It works and works well and no, the nails do not harm your heels!


----------



## OleH (Mar 1, 2013)

​I will look after heel taps, thanks.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Striking the outside of the heel is relatively normal and is part of the gait cycle. It is common for the heel to strike on the outside, then the foot pronates (rolls in) and then re-supinates at toe off. Many people pronate excessively, but that's a different story. But striking on the outside heel is not abnormal.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

wanted to add another related question to the thread... 

i experience a similar issue in the heel but also further up in the sole on the outer edges of both feet because of my gait. The leather on some of my more worn shoes have begun to bulge out on the sides now and is especially noticeable on my very worn cowboy boots - when standing up straight actually lean outwards so that when looking at them from behind they stand like this: \ / - maybe not at that aggressive a slant but obvious enough since they are tall.

surely, replacing the soles and heels so that they are even on the bottom will help a little a bit but I am concerned with the bulging of the leather on the sides. Is this something your average cobbler can fix? i assume the fact that the outer edges become worn more puts more pressure on my feet wedging outwards and increasing the leather bulging so maybe if I replace the soles/heels more often this will be less of a problem.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

DocD said:


> Striking the outside of the heel is relatively normal and is part of the gait cycle. It is common for the heel to strike on the outside, then the foot pronates (rolls in) and then re-supinates at toe off. Many people pronate excessively, but that's a different story. But striking on the outside heel is not abnormal.


Nice to see you back.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

tdecast said:


> wanted to add another related question to the thread...
> 
> i experience a similar issue in the heel but also further up in the sole on the outer edges of both feet because of my gait. The leather on some of my more worn shoes have begun to bulge out on the sides now and is especially noticeable on my very worn cowboy boots - when standing up straight actually lean outwards so that when looking at them from behind they stand like this: \ / - maybe not at that aggressive a slant but obvious enough since they are tall.
> 
> surely, replacing the soles and heels so that they are even on the bottom will help a little a bit but I am concerned with the bulging of the leather on the sides. Is this something your average cobbler can fix? i assume the fact that the outer edges become worn more puts more pressure on my feet wedging outwards and increasing the leather bulging so maybe if I replace the soles/heels more often this will be less of a problem.


The bulging of the leather on the sides of the foot, seems to indicate a fit issue regarding the width of your feet vs the width of your boots, rather than an issue with your gait. If such proves to be the case, can the boots be stretched to correct the problem. If the boots have formed to your feet and are comfortable at this point, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Without a photo my guess is that the leather of your boots is so worn that it has become "relaxed".
Rgearding heel wear, are you referring to just the rubber cap (which is about 1 .25 " tall and is applied to the heel with adhesive) ?



tdecast said:


> wanted to add another related question to the thread...
> 
> i experience a similar issue in the heel but also further up in the sole on the outer edges of both feet because of my gait. The leather on some of my more worn shoes have begun to bulge out on the sides now and is especially noticeable on my very worn cowboy boots - when standing up straight actually lean outwards so that when looking at them from behind they stand like this: \ / - maybe not at that aggressive a slant but obvious enough since they are tall.
> 
> surely, replacing the soles and heels so that they are even on the bottom will help a little a bit but I am concerned with the bulging of the leather on the sides. Is this something your average cobbler can fix? i assume the fact that the outer edges become worn more puts more pressure on my feet wedging outwards and increasing the leather bulging so maybe if I replace the soles/heels more often this will be less of a problem.


----------



## msulinski (Jun 29, 2012)

For those of you installing metal heel taps, how do you manage to walk on polished floor surfaces or wet sidewalks? I manage to slide on the polished marble foyer to my office building with combination heels. I couldn't imagine having the strike point be anything but rubber.


----------

